# Name changing?



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay so this is so trivial but I was just thinking about things. First, let me introduce you to my darling.

Bird is approx. 3 yrs old and was adopted from a nice couple who had 5 birds and not enough time for all of them. There were three cockatiels, one who was very tame but already sold, a female who was quiet but not necessarily scared of humans, and Bird who was (still is) very nervous around humans. He use to be pertrified (apparently) but now he sort of deals, but he's still really uneasy about hands. He just needs to be worked with.

Well everyone has told me how terrible a name like Bird is, and I honestly don't mind it. But the main reason I kept it was because it's his name, and I couldn't take that away along with everything he's ever known. Well... I don't think he knows his name. I'm considering changing it. Does anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't have any experiences with it but maybe If you don't want to take it away from him you could add to it something like..... Benny bird, cheeky bird i often call bailey, bailey bird or buddy boy or you could change it to something birdie. As you can tell I'm not great with names but maybe someone else can suggest a good combination.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Just start calling your bird by it's new name, after a while it will realize that that is it's new name. I have 2 CAG's one is 26, the other is 16, their names were Buddy and Bert (female) We just started calling them by their new names and in about a week they started responding to them.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

We used to have a bird with three names. I called him Bird, my sister called him Kaluha (or something) and my mum called him Romeo. It didn't seem to confuse him; he seemed to understand that we were taking to him when we said his names.

If a bird can remember three names, I don't see why one wouldn't be able to remember a second one


----------



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

haha wow @set that's pretty funny. Thanks


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ha ha ha, Sunny has soooo many names. In fact, I NEVER call her Sunny. It's always Sunnybee, Sunsunbee, Sunbee, Beebee or Beebeekin. Her grandpa is the only one who calls her Sunny. She seems to identify with all 10 million of her names so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

We just rehomed a tiel so have given him a name. He is about 2. He doesn't yet know his name, but I'm sure he will soon enough.

I'm sure Bird will get used to a new name if you use it a lot.


----------



## Archie.n.Emilio (Aug 11, 2011)

Archie is a girl named as a boy by her previous owner... i considered changing her name, maybe Alice or Arachne... but Archie just stayed Archie...

My 3 year old stepdaughter can't say Archie and calls her Aashie, and i find myself using these nicknames aashie, aashie girl, chicken, angelwings... 

But she'll always be Archie.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

LOL Brid, i was going to name mine cat. But didnt, yeah just start calling the new name into your conversations with Bird.


----------



## unicornlady7 (Feb 24, 2011)

My 2 cockatiels came with the names bullet and angel. They were about 3 yrs old when I got them. I renamed them Apollo and Pheobe. They know their names now. Honestly, they were pretty much ignored in their previos 2 homes, so I don't think they knew those names any way.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

My Johnny was Snowball for seven years in his previous home. I didn't like that name for lots of reasons -- mainly because I name all my babies with human names. So I just started calling him Johnny (or John-John, or Johnny Angel) and it took a surprisingly short time for him to respond to it. I can speak to him from another room and he answers, even though we have seven birds. They all know their names and they know each other's names, too. If I speak to Freddie, Johnny looks at HIM. Yours will be fine if you change his name.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

my bf got what he thought was a little hen and called her "Honey" and then found out he is a boy! he is now thinking of renaming him so let me know how it goes 
although Cappy answers to Cappy, Caprica and baby


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

I think that a name say all about a tiel, and if you put it to Bird, is because you thougth that it´s suitable. I think that you have to keep it 
________

I love Reynie :tiel1: and Perlita :tiel5:!


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

im struggling with names still need to name 2 males and a female


----------

